# Trick Trans Pan



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Does anybody know of a Transmission pan for the 92 240SX KA24DE Auto and/or Man that has a drain plug? I want a drain plug for my tranny. Could I get one fabricated?


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Does anybody know what I'm talking about?


----------



## OldBrit (Dec 6, 2003)

kellen_wynn said:


> Does anybody know what I'm talking about?


Maybe no one does know what you are talking about so I will give it a go.
Years ago cars did not come with a drain plug on the auto trans pan because the manufacturer didn't want people just changing the fluid and not the filter also. By making it neccassary to drop the pan while changing the fluid, it was easy to change the filter too. I don't know about auto trannies on late model Nissans. Mine is manual. I do know that on my wife's old 1992 Toyota Celica there was a drain plug on the auto trans pan.
I don't see why you coudn't have some one put a plug into your pan if thats what you want. It could be cut out of another junk pan and welded in or maybe some one has some other clever way of doing it.
Of course draining the automatic transmision oil out a hole in the bottom of the pan does not drain the oil that is in the torque converter and the torque converter holds a lot of fluid. Maybe half of the fluid. Some one else my have a more excact amount. The best way to change the trannie fluid is to have it flushed with a machine that the dealers have. Yes it is expensive but it changes ALL the fluid. BG makes lots of good products and they have their machines in most dealerships. If you have a dealer sevice your trannie they will first put in a cleaner and run it for a while. Then they will exchange all the old fluid for new.


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Seems to me their is a lot more to changing the Tranny fluids than just draining it. I just didn't realize it. I saw that B&M had pans with drain plugs and wondered if their were any advantages or purpose behind it. The way I see it is with a drain plug you can drain the fluid easily and then proceed with all the other flushing/ filter changes.


----------



## OldBrit (Dec 6, 2003)

kellen_wynn said:


> Seems to me their is a lot more to changing the Tranny fluids than just draining it. I just didn't realize it. I saw that B&M had pans with drain plugs and wondered if their were any advantages or purpose behind it. The way I see it is with a drain plug you can drain the fluid easily and then proceed with all the other flushing/ filter changes.


You make a good point. Having a plug does make it a heck of a lot easier to drain the oil even if you are going to drop the pan to change the filter but these machines that exchange old oil for new seem to be the thing now. And in most cases I don't think they are changing the filter.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

The autos do have a drain plug, its a 19mm in the back left corner of the tranny. I would reccomend just getting it flushed b/c I just let mine drain out and only 3 quarts went out....The KA auto tranny holds 8 3/4 quarts of transmission fluid. Just letting it drain will do nothing major to its driving performance, especially if you go autoxing the next day, My recomendation is just go get it flushed at a shop or jiffy lube or something....just not the dealer.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> The autos do have a drain plug, its a 19mm in the back left corner of the tranny. I would reccomend just getting it flushed b/c I just let mine drain out and only 3 quarts went out....The KA auto tranny holds 8 3/4 quarts of transmission fluid. Just letting it drain will do nothing major to its driving performance, especially if you go autoxing the next day, My recomendation is just go get it flushed at a shop or jiffy lube or something....just not the dealer.


Besides, the RWD trannies don't really have a pan so to speak, just the bottom of the transmission. FWD trannies have pans. Flushing trans fluid is the best way to drain it, but truth be told, I just threw a little solvent in mine and it came right out. Mine is a 5-speed though....


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Yea Ive learned theres a difference b/w the 2. The auto absolutly has to be flushed to drain out all the old fluid.


----------

